# just got started on my 75 gallon



## phongt86 (Feb 25, 2010)

i finally got my water in my tank (h2o from the sink) added some dechlorine the tank and added
60pound of live rock i got from this guy off craigslist outside of small pool with a pump init (has other things growing on it plus 2 little crabs). bought 60 pounds of live sand from LPS

what do i need to do next?
protein skimmer looks like its not working properly its not foaming up to the top

i will have pictures soon


----------



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh boy. Did you add a saltmix to this 'tap water'? You really should be using RODI water. 

Protein skimmers require a break in period of a couple days to a week. If its new that is. Maybe it needs adjusting.

Have you got your test kits yet? If not you need to get them. I recommend API kits. Also a hydrometer, or better yet a refractometer.

What kind of pump are you talking about? A powerhead? You will need a couple of them.

More than likely whatever is currently live on your rock will probably not make it through the cycle. Like those 2 crabs.

Good luck. Im looking forward to pics.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

phongt86 said:


> i finally got my water in my tank (h2o from the sink) added some dechlorine the tank and added


What kind of tank are you running? Is this a reef tank or a FOWLR (Fish Only With Live Rock). If it is a FOWLR, then the tap water will suffice with the dechlorinator (I am assuming Prime) and appropriate salt mix.

I agree with n1zjd on the skimmer. Probably need to break in.


----------



## phongt86 (Feb 25, 2010)

in my tank i want reef and fish i am working on buying a rodi which i will have within a month from now
will that be to late?

i got pine sticks in my tank from the live rocks because i bought it from some guys back yard
so what should i do for my weekly cleaning exactly?

i need to add more water to my tank so what should i do get the sink water and declorine water then add salt mix and add to tank?

i have one power had an another one that spokes with a fan inside

i just picked up API saltwater test kit i tested for ph 8.4 and nitrite at .25

not sure what kind of rocks they are 










i got the heater inside the sump (green light in the pic) do you think i should put a lid where the pcv drain at?
cant get the protein skimmer running yet need more water


----------

